# Medford Oregon NBC went HDTV!!



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

Kobi NBC in Medford Oregon is HDTV now this was a shocker how fast they did it!!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

More great news. I'll give my Son-in-Law a call today and fill him in. He didn't know that FOX had gone HD!


----------

